# Coloured plywood ?



## Hutzul (25 Feb 2017)

I am trying to buy some spectraply coloured plywood, like this: https://www.cwp-usa.com/collections/spectraply-blanks , but in the UK. 
There's a post on here from 2015 saying The Toolpost was stocking it, but it isn't on their website now.
I would be grateful for any links or info on where to source it please.

I have googled it but nowt pops up for UK

Cheers guys


----------



## Robbo3 (26 Feb 2017)

There are lots of things on The Toolpost's shelves that don't make it onto the web site. Try phoning or emailing.


----------



## NazNomad (26 Feb 2017)

Pen blanks - http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/sho ... lanks.html

Can't find anything bigger yet.


----------



## Hutzul (26 Feb 2017)

Cheers Robbo3 and NazNomad. 

I've been thinking about making my own but I reckon it will get pretty time consuming and expensive, I just need a big dollop of inspiration !


----------



## beech1948 (26 Feb 2017)

Google search:::: Coloured plywood reveals the following

http://www.advancedtechnicalpanels.co.uk/contact-us

http://www.superva.co.uk/products/colours

http://www.dhhtimber.co.uk/riga/riga_color.htm

http://www.avonplywood.co.uk/


----------



## HappyAtticus (20 Oct 2020)

Doode.
This may be a little left field but I have been looking myself and short of paying a small fortune in postage from the states there seems to be no options. I have just bought a pack of 200 jumbo coloured lollysticks 150x20x2mm from ebay for about a tenner. I'm going to glue them up and turn... Something?
I will post results when I'm done, below is a link just in case you fancy having a go.
I'm assuming you are a woodturner.









Large JUMBO Size PLAIN Wooden LOLLY Pop Craft QUALITY Sticks 15CM Long KIDS Play | eBay


Large Jumbo Size Wooden Lolly Pop Craft QUALITY Sticks 15 CM Long. These also make great sticks for many crafting projects. Improves KIDS imagination. Select quantity from drop down.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Adam Pinson (20 Oct 2020)

HappyAtticus said:


> Doode.
> This may be a little left field but I have been looking myself and short of paying a small fortune in postage from the states there seems to be no options. I have just bought a pack of 200 jumbo coloured lollysticks 150x20x2mm from ebay for about a tenner. I'm going to glue them up and turn... Something?
> I will post results when I'm done, below is a link just in case you fancy having a go.
> I'm assuming you are a woodturner.
> ...


But are they tinted all the way through or just coated?


----------



## Droogs (20 Oct 2020)

You are aware that the Dye is only a few microns deep and once you start turning you will take it all off in the first cut


----------



## HappyAtticus (21 Oct 2020)

Adam Pinson said:


> But are they tinted all the way through or just coated?


Well, there is a youtube video of a guy who turned a spinning top out of similar or the same and the colours were still there, if not I suppose I just bought 200 stirring sticks... sigh. 
I will find out by Friday latest and will let you guys know. I've only been at the turning lark a few months, its a money pit isn't it, but nothing ventured and all that.
Cheers
Atticus.


----------



## HappyAtticus (25 Oct 2020)

Oh well stirring sticks it is, dammit! 
I have a question. My chuck is occasionally coming of my insert. Is there a pin that I can use to hold the insert and chuck together? There is a hole on the chuck (supernova) that looks to be for that purpose but I can't find anything on Google, more than likely because I do not know the correct term for it.
Thanks.


----------



## Adam Pinson (26 Oct 2020)

HappyAtticus said:


> Oh well stirring sticks it is, dammit!
> I have a question. My chuck is occasionally coming of my insert. Is there a pin that I can use to hold the insert and chuck together? There is a hole on the chuck (supernova) that looks to be for that purpose but I can't find anything on Google, more than likely because I do not know the correct term for it.
> Thanks.


Mine kept coming loose, all i did was remove the insert and clean any dirt from out of the threads, it was not tightning fully before, fixed it.... The hole on the side is for a grub screw used for reverse turning.


----------



## Hutzul (12 Feb 2022)

HappyAtticus said:


> Oh well stirring sticks it is, dammit!
> I have a question. My chuck is occasionally coming of my insert. Is there a pin that I can use to hold the insert and chuck together? There is a hole on the chuck (supernova) that looks to be for that purpose but I can't find anything on Google, more than likely because I do not know the correct term for it.
> Thanks.


Did you turn the sticks then?


----------

